# Estimate cost/sq.ft. for screened in porch



## LOCTITE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hello,

I am interested in having a screened in porch built but before I embarass myself with sticker shock I was hoping to learn what it cost per square foot. I live in Greensboro, NC. It wouldn't hurt to here from different parts of the country.


Thanks.


----------



## LOCTITE1 (May 10, 2005)

LOCTITE1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in having a screened in porch built but before I embarass myself with sticker shock I was hoping to learn what it cost per square foot. I live in Greensboro, NC. It wouldn't hurt to here from different parts of the country.
> 
> ...


The answer is:$55.00/square foot


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

LOCTITE1 said:


> The answer is:$55.00/square foot


That's for everything locally?


----------



## LOCTITE1 (May 10, 2005)

housedocs said:


> That's for everything locally?


What do you mean locally?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Locally....ya know....everything from in your area/town...no delivery charges, no hour on the road twice a day for your contractor, shipping charges.


----------



## LOCTITE1 (May 10, 2005)

Well, everything is local, from a nearby lumber yard. The 5-6 carpenters are also local. The price quoted must reflect drive time etc. because it wasn't spelled out in the contract.They're doing an excellant job.


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

LOCTITE1 said:


> Well, everything is local, from a nearby lumber yard. The 5-6 carpenters are also local. The price quoted must reflect drive time etc. because it wasn't spelled out in the contract.They're doing an excellant job.


I'm glad to see you're happy with the work that's being done. I'd like to have my own screen porch done next year. Please forgive my ignorance, does the $55 / SF relate to the floor footprint or square foot of screen? Also, what kind of roof did you use over the porch and what kind f floor? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Based on footprint, screen enclosures are about $28.00 a sq. ft. These also meet current hurricane codes.
$55.00 sounds pretty steep for your area. I also own a home near Hickory and am familiar with the rates in NC.


----------



## LOCTITE1 (May 10, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Based on footprint, screen enclosures are about $28.00 a sq. ft. These also meet current hurricane codes.
> $55.00 sounds pretty steep for your area. I also own a home near Hickory and am familiar with the rates in NC.


It is a gabled roof with a 15 X 20 footprint about 6ft off the ground with electrics, ceiling fan,stain, and beadboard ceiling. I thought it was high too but when I saw what I'm getting I feel it was worth every penny.


----------



## bwkpool&spas (Nov 6, 2006)

I am a contractor in the pool business and I am needing to find out about doing a screened enclosure for a customer. I need all the info I can get. I personally have not done one myself, but my boss has, it has just been a while. What supplies do I need and how do I figure the estimate for the jobs if we do them ourselves? Thanks.


----------



## Silvia61 (Jan 2, 2011)

What will be the $ per Sq. ft in Oviedo, FL on 2011, and/or $ for a 20' x 15' screened porch


----------



## Andray Herron (Mar 19, 2012)

*Screen and pool enclosure square foot pricing*

I am in the Specialty Structure business in Florida, Georgia, and South Carolina. I would urge you to identify the type of use you most want out of the space. If you want an area that serves as intermediary to the indoors and outdoors, look at composite aluminum insulated roof products to bring your costs way down while still providing a walkable, load bearing roof. My company builds beautiful screen rooms for far less than the prices quoted above. 
As far as pool enclosures go, we can work from drawings to provide instant quotes on both material packages and full builds in minutes. Standard pool enclosures start in the $5.00 per square foot range (walls plus roof), but can go up for ice and snow loads, and for solid walls.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

This thread just won't die....


----------

